# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  السفينة ووضعها القانوني

## أم خطاب

*السفينة ووضعها القانوني* 
*تعريف السفينة* *  علي أبو يحيى* 

*اختلف فقهاء القانون البحري وفقهاء القانون الدولي العام في وضع تعريف محدد للسفينة تبعا للمعيار الذي تبناه كل فريق . في السابق كان معيار الطوفان على وجه الماء هو السائد في وضع تعريف للسفينة ، إلا إن هذا المعيار واسع ، شامل لكل ما يمكن أن يطفو على وجه الماء من منشات . ولهذه الكيفية فان هذا المعيار لا يصلح لتحديد تعريف السفينة لان الكثير من المنشات الطافية غير صالحة للقيام برحلات دولية بسبب صغر حجمها أو قوتها الدافعة أو طبيعة تصميمها وبالتالي فهي مخصصة للملاحة الداخلية وهو ما يسمى بالمراكب .* 
*أما في الوقت الحاضر فان معيار صلاحية المنشأة للملاحة البحرية وتخصيصها لهذا النوع من الملاحة على وجه الاعتياد هو المعيار الذي يعول عليه . ووفقا لهذا المعيار تعتبر المنشاة العائمة سفينة إذا كانت صالحة للملاحة البحرية وان تخصص لهذا النوع من الملاحة على وجه الاعتياد .* 
*أولا : الصلاحية للملاحة البحرية :*
*يفترض أن تصنع السفن بمواصفات وهيئة معينة تسمح لها بالقيام بالملاحة في البحار وان تكون قادرة بهذه المواصفات والهيئة على تحمل مخاطر الإبحار وهذا الشرط يبعد المراكب المخصصة للملاحة الداخلية من مفهوم السفينة كذلك تخرج المنزلقات على الهواء التي تتحرك فوق طبقة من الهواء قريبة جدا من الماء من هذا المفهوم ، كذلك الأحواض العائمة والزوارق التي تعمل في نطاق الموانئ والمياه الداخلية والرافعات العائمة وغيرها من المنشات غير المعدة للملاحة في البحار بغض النظر عن حجم المنشاة ومقدار حمولتها وطريقة بناءها .*  
*ثانيا : القيام بالملاحة البحرية على وجه الاعتياد :* 
*يجب أن تخصص المنشأة العائمة للملاحة البحرية وان تقوم فعلا بهذا النوع من الملاحة بصورة معتادة حتى يمكن اعتبارها سفينة .*
*فلا يكفي أن تقوم المنشأة العائمة برحلة بحرية بصورة عرضية لمرة واحدة أو عدة مرات لا يتحقق فيها الاعتياد كي تعتبر سفينة ، بل يجب أن تصدق صفة الاعتياد على القيام بالملاحة البحرية ، ولا تقطع هذه الصفة قيام السفينة بالملاحة الداخلية متى ما توفر فيها شرطي الصلاحية للملاحة البحرية وصفة الاعتياد على هذا النوع من الملاحة . كما لا يقطع صفة الاعتياد قيام السفينة برحلة بحرية استمرارا أو تكملة لرحلة بحرية .*
*وعلى هذا فقد عرف الفقيه دانجون السفينة بأنها (( كل منشأة تستخدم للسير في البحر )) وعرفها غيره (( كل منشأة تقوم بالملاحة البحرية أيا كان نوعها متى تحقق تخصيصها لهذا النوع من الملاحة )) بينما تجنب فريق من الفقهاء وضع تعريف للسفينة مكتفين ببيان عناصرها القانونية. ولا يقتصر وصف السفينة على بدنها وهيكلها فقط بل ينصرف إلى الأجزاء التي تجعلها قادرة على الملاحة وتخدم استغلالها وهي ما يسمى بملحقات السفينة مثل الرافعات وقوارب النجاة وغيرها ، وقد شبه بعض الفقهاء هذه الملحقات بالعقارات بالتخصيص .* 
*أما التشريعات البحرية العربية فقد اختلفت هي الأخرى في تعريف السفينة وأحجم البعض منها عن وضع التعريف بين أحكامه وأخذت هذه التشريعات بمعيار صلاحية السفينة للملاحة البحرية وتخصيصها لهذا النوع من الملاحة على وجه الاعتياد . فقد عرفها قانون التجارة البحرية الكويتي في المادة /1 بأنها (( كل منشأة صالحة بذاتها للملاحة تعمل عادة أو تكون معدة للعمل في الملاحة البحرية ولو لم تستهدف الربح )) وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة /1 من القانون البحري البحريني ، وجاءت التشريعات البحرية في قطر واليمن ومصر وعمان بنصوص مشابهة تقريبا .*
*ويشترط هذا التعريف إضافة إلى شرطي صلاحية السفينة وتخصيصها للملاحة البحرية شرطا ثالثا وهو أن تكون صالحة بذاتها وآلاتها الخاصة للملاحة البحرية وهذا الشرط يخرج المنشآت التي ليس لها قوة دافعة ذاتية (أشرعة ، محركات ) من مفهوم السفينة مثل المنشآت التي تتحرك بواسطة القطر .* 
*وقد خالف قانون التجارة البحرية الجزائري هذا الشرط حين نص في المادة 13 على أن السفينة ((كل عمارة بحرية أو آلية عائمة تقوم بالملاحة البحرية إما بوسيلتها الخاصة وإما عن طريق قطرها بسفينة أخرى )) .* 
*أما التشريعات البحرية في سوريا ولبنان والأردن فإنها جاءت بنصوص متطابقة وقريبة من تعريف القانون الكويتي لكنها أغفلت تحديد نوع الملاحة ، فيما إذا كانت بحرية أو داخلية ، حين عرفت السفينة بأنها ( كل مركب صالح للملاحة أيا كان محموله وتسميته سواء أكانت هذه الملاحة تستهدف الربح أم لم تكن ... ) وعلى هذا فان السفينة سواء كانت تقوم بالملاحة في البحار أو الأنهار والمياه الداخلية فإنها تعتبر سفينة خاضعة لأحكام هذه التشريعات .*  
*أما في التشريعات البحرية العراقية فأن قانون التجارة البحرية الصادر عام 1863 لم يعرف السفينة بينما عرفها قانون تسجيل السفن رقم 19 لسنة 1942 المعدل في المادة /1 بأنها (( كل واسطة معدة للنقل في المياه )) وهذا التعريف يأخذ بمعيار الطوفان على وجه المياه وهو كما مر سابقا معيار واسع شامل لكل أنواع السفن والمراكب بل لكل ما يطفو على وجه الماء من منشآت وهو تعريف يتلاءم مع الغرض الذي شرع من اجله القانون لكنه لا يتلاءم مع متطلبات الملاحة البحرية لما سبق ذكره من شروط يجب توفرها في السفينة .*
*أما قانون الموانئ رقم 21 لسنة 1995 فقد عرف السفينة في مادته الأولى / عاشرا بأنها (( الوحدة العائمة التي تعد أولا أو تخصص للملاحة البحرية على وجه الاعتياد )) . وهو تعريف يتلاءم مع معيار صلاحية السفينة وتخصيصها للملاحة البحرية .* 
*وتقسم السفن استنادا إلى الغرض الذي تؤديه إلى نوعين سفن عامة وسفن خاصة، فتكون السفينة عامة إذا كانت مخصصة لأعمال حكومية غير تجارية ، وتكون خاصة إذا كانت مخصصة لأعمال تجارية غير حكومية وقد أخذت اتفاقية بروكسل لعام 1926 الخاصة بقواعد حصانات سفن الدولة بهذا التقسيم كما اعتمدته اتفاقية قانون البحار لعام 1982 . وقد اقر هذا التقسيم من قبل معهد القانون الدولي في عام 1928 أما قبل ذلك فقد كانت السفن تقسم إلى عامة وخاصة تبعا لمالكها ، فالسفن المملوكة للدولة تعتبر سفنا عامة بغض النظر عن الغرض المخصصة له . أما السفن الخاصة فهي السفن المملوكة للأفراد . وكان معهد القانون الدولي قد تبنى هذا التصنيف في دورته المنعقدة في لاهاي عام 1898 ثم تخلى عنه عام 1928 . ولكل من نوعي السفن العامة والخاصة وضعا قانونيا مختلفا عن الأخر في الأجزاء المختلفة من البحار . فالسفينة العامة لها وضع قانوني مختلف عن السفينة الخاصة سواء في مناطق الولاية الوطنية للدولة الأجنبية أو في أعالي البحار .* 
*وتتمثل السفن العامة في السفن الحربية والسفن المخصصة لأغراض عامة غير حربية ، وقد عرفت المادة / 295 من اتفاقية قانون البحار لعام 1982 السفينة الحربية بقولها (( سفينة تابعة للقوات المسلحة لدولة ما وتحمل العلامات الخارجية المميزة للسفن الحربية التي لها جنسية هذه الدولة وتكون تحت إمرة ضابط معين رسميا من قبل حكومة تلك الدولة ويظهر اسمه في قائمة الخدمة المناسبة أو فيما يعادلها . ويشغلها طاقم من الأشخاص خاضع لقواعد الانضباط في القوات المسلحة النظامية )) .* 
*أما السفن العامة غير الحربية فقد عرفتها المادة /96 من اتفاقية 1982 بأنها ((تلك السفن العائدة للدولة أو المستخدمة من قبلها والمخصصة لإغراض حكومية غير تجارية )) . أما السفن الخاصة فإنها السفن المخصصة لإغراض تجارية غير حكومية وتدخل سفن التسلية ضمن السفن الخاصة .*  
*الوضع القانوني للسفينة* 
*تقسم القوانين المدنية الأموال إلى منقول وعقار . وأساس التفرقة بين النوعين هي إمكانية النقل دون تلف , فما يمكن نقله دون تلف فهو منقول وما عدا ذلك فهو غير منقول ولكل منها أحكام تختلف جوهرياً عن أحكام النوع الآخر .*
*والسفينة تعتبر من الأموال لأنها يمكن أن تكون محلاً للحقوق المالية ولا تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها أو بحكم القانون .*
*وتقضي المادة 62/1 من القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 بــــــــــأن ( العقار كل شيء له مستقر ثابت بحيث لا يمكن نقله وتحويله دون تلف ... ) وذهبت المادة 62 / 2 إلى أن ( المنقول كل شيء يمكن نقله وتـــــحويله دون تلف ...) . وعملاً بأحكام المادة 62 فأن السفينة تعتبر مالاً منقولاً لأنها ليست من الأشياء التي لا يمكن نقلها دون تلف بل إنها بطبيعتها صنعت قابلة للحركة والانتقال .*
*وقد نصت القوانين البحرية العربية صراحة على اعتبار السفن من الأموال، وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة / 4 من القانون البحري العراقي ( كل أنواع السفن من الأشياء المنقولة ... ) ، وعلى الرغم من أن السفن من المنقولات بطبيعتها إلا إنها تقترب من العقار في بعض الوجوه منها :-*
*1) لا تجب الكتابة في العقود التي تقع على المنقولات . إلا أن السفن لا يمكن إيقاع أي تصرف ناقل لملكيتها إلا بالتسجيل .*
*2) الحيازة في المنقول سند الملكية ,إلا إن السفن وان كانت من الأموال المنقولة إلا إن حيازتها ليست دليل على ملكيتها ، بل يجب إثبات الملكية بموجب سند رسمي صادر من الدائرة المكلفة بالتسجيل يسمى ((شهادة تسجيل السفينة )) كما هو الحال في العقارات .*
*3) إجراءات حجز السفينة تماثل إجراءات حجز العقارات .*
*4) رهن السفينة يجب أن يكون رسميا ويؤشر في السجل الخاص بتسجيل السفن في ميناء التسجيل كما في العقارات.*  
*وللسفينة حالة مدنية شبيهة بالحالة المدنية للأفراد ((الأشخاص الطبيعية )) كما يجب على كل سفينة أن تكتسب جنسية دولة ما وتترتب لها حقوق وعليها التزامات تجاه الدولة التي منحتها الجنسية .* 
*الحالة المدنية للسفينة*
*تنفرد السفينة عن سائر الأموال المنقول منها وغير المنقول بحالتها المدنية المشابهة للحالة المدنية للشخص الطبيعي ، فللسفينة اسم وموطن وسجل يماثل السجل المدني للأفراد يؤشر فيه أي متغير يطرأ على حالة السفينة ويثبت فيه اسمها و تاريخ بناءها وصنفها ومقدار حمولتها واسم المالك وما إلى ذلك من أوصاف تميز السفينة عن غيرها من السفن .* 
*وقد جرى التعامل مع السفينة كشخص قانوني فيقال مسؤولية السفينة أو أن السفينة دائنة أو مدينة ، وحتى التشريعات تورد مثل هذه التعابير مثل المادة / 4 من معاهدة بروكسل لسندات الشحن لسنة 1925 والمادة /4 من المعاهدة الخاصة بقواعد التصادم البحري لعام 1910 والمادة /8 من قانون الإرشاد في ميناء الإسكندرية رقم 26 لسنة 1989 .* 
*اسم السفينة* 
*يجب أن تحمل كل سفينة اسما خاص بها يميزها عن باقي السفن ومالكها هو الشخص المكلف باختيار اسم لها عند تسجيلها ويجب أن يثبت الاسم في مقدمة بدن السفينة من الجانبين وفي المؤخرة . ولا يجوز تغيير اسم السفينة إلا بإشعار الدائرة المختصة بالتسجيل حفاظا على حقوق الغير الذين ترتبت لهم حقوقا على السفينة .* 
*وعند تشابه اسمي سفينتين أو أكثر وكانت هذه السفن مسجله في موانئ مختلفة فان هذا التشابه لا يثير مشكلة لان التمييز بينهما يكون عن طريق اسم ميناء التسجيل . أما أذا تشابه اسم سفينتين أو أكثر وكانت مسجلة في ميناء واحد فيجب التمييز بينهما بأرقام متسلسلة تلحق بالاسم مثل (نور 1 و نور2 وهكذا ) .*
*وليس لمالك السفينة حق ملكية على الاسم فإذا شطبت السفينة من السجل أصبح اسمها مباحا يحق لأي شخص استعماله .* 
*موطن السفينة* 
*هو الميناء الذي سجلت فيه ولا يجوز أن تسجل السفينة في أكثر من ميناء في وقت واحد . ويجوز استغلال السفينة في غير ميناء التسجيل بل حتى في موانئ دولة أخرى .*
*ويجب التمييز بين ميناء تسجيل السفينة وميناء الاستغلال وموطن الجنسية. موطن السفينة هو ميناء التسجيل إما ميناء الاستغلال فهو الميناء الذي تمارس السفينة فيه عملها وليس بالضرورة أن يكون موطن السجيل هو موطن جنسية السفينة ،فقد تسجل السفينة في ميناء دولة ما لكنها تحمل جنسية دولة أخرى وان كان الشائع اتحاد الاثنين . وتذهب القوانين البحرية إلى أن التسجيل شرط لاكتساب جنسيتها .* 
*وهناك العديد من البيانات التي تطلبها إدارة الموانئ من مالكي السفن كي يتم تسجيلها لديها. ومنها :* 
*1-اسم السفينة والحالي والسابق (إن وجد ) .*
*2- ميناء التسجيل السابق إن وجد .*
*3- تاريخ ومكان البناء .*
*4- نوع السفينة .*
*5- أبعاد السفينة (طول ،عرض ، عمق ) .*
*6- مقدار حمولة السفينة الإجمالية والصافية .*
*7- اسم ولقب ومهنة وموطن وجنسية المالك .*
*8- بيان حصة كل من المالكين في حال تعددهم .*
*9- الحقوق العينية والحجوزات المترتبة على السفينة .*
*وتشترط بعض الدول في تشريعاتها البحرية تقديم طلب التسجيل خلال فترة محدودة من تاريخ البناء أو التملك. وتعطي بعض القوانين لهيئاتها الدبلوماسية في الخارج (مكان بناء السفينة أو شراءها ) صلاحية منح السفينة شهادة مؤقتة تخولها رفع العلم الوطني للقيام برحلة مباشرة إلى احد موانئها ريثما يتم تسجيلها. ويترتب على مالك السفينة جزاءات حددتها التشريعات البحرية في حال سماحه بإبحار سفينته قبل تسجيلها .* 
*حمولة السفينة* 
*تختلف السفن في حجمها وإبعادها وبالتالي تختلف قدرتها على استيعاب الحمولات ، وتقاس الحمولة بالطن الحجمي والحمولة نوعان إجمالية وهي مجموع فراغ السفينة بكاملها ، وصافية وهي مجموع البضائع التي تستطيع السفينة حملها فعلا . أي إنها الحمولة الإجمالية مطروحا منها فراغات أماكن إقامة الطاقم وأماكن المحركات وغيرها .*
*وتبرز أهمية حمولة السفينة عند تقدير الرسوم المفروضة عليها مثل رسوم الإرشاد البحري ورسوم إشغال أرصفة الموانئ واحتساب أجرة السفينة . وتحديد الحمولة من شروط تسجيل السفينة .* 
*درجة السفينة* 
*تصنف السفن تبعا لطريقة بناءها ومواصفاتها البحرية وعمرها ومدى استيفاءها لشروط السلامة إلى درجات فقد تكون السفينة من الدرجة الأولى أو الثانية أو الثالثة وهكذا . وتختص هيئات عالمية بتحديد درجة كل سفينة وتسمى (( هيئات تصنيف السفن )) وأشهرها ثلاثة (( لويدز الانكليزية وفير تاس الفرنسية وأمريكا بوريو أوف شبنك الأمريكية ) .*
*وتعطى السفينة شهادة بدرجتها بعد الكشف عليها من أحدى هيئات التصنيف ، ويعاد الكشف دوريا على السفينة للتثبت من استحقاقها للدرجة . كما يعاد الكشف على السفينة بعد الحوادث لنفس الغرض .ولتصنيف السفن بهذه الطريقة أهمية كبيرة في قيمتها عند البيع وعند احتساب بدل إيجارها أو قيمة التامين ، وكذلك صلاحيتها لخطوط شحن معينة .* 
*جنسية السفينة*
*تكتسب السفينة جنسية الدولة التي تنتمي إليها وتجمع التشريعات البحرية على وجوب تمتع السفينة بجنسية دولة ما ولكل دولة أن تضع من شروط اكتساب جنسيتها ما يضمن مصالحها ومصالح رعاياها . ويؤكد الكثير من الفقهاء على وجوب توفر رابطة حقيقية بين الدولة والسفينة حتى تكتسب جنسيتها وتتمثل هذه الرابطة في أن السفينة تمثل هيبة الدولة إثناء رحلاتها في البحار أو موانئ الدول الأخرى كما أن قانون الدولة يبقى ساريا على ما يحدث في السفينة من وقائع قانونية سواء في أعالي البحار التي لا تخضع لسلطان أي فانون وطني أو في الموانئ الأجنبية .* 
*وجاء في المادة / 90 من اتفاقية قانون البحار لعام 1982 أن لكل دولة ساحلية أو غير ساحلية الحق في تسيير سفن تحمل علمها ويجب على هذه السفن أن تحمل من الوثائق والأوراق ما يثبت جنسيتها وان تكون هذه الوثائق صادرة من الدولة صاحبة العلم . وقد أعطت الاتفاقية للدول الأعضاء الحق في تحديد شروط منح الجنسية . وتختلف هذه الشروط من دولة إلى أخرى ومن هذه الشروط :-* 
*1- شرط البناء الوطني :*
*هذا الشرط تضعه الدول التي تملك المقدرة على صناعة السفن لحماية الصناعة الوطنية . أما الدول التي ليس لها المقدرة على ذلك فلا تشترط مثل هذا الشرط .*
*2- أن تكون السفينة مملوكة بالكامل أو بجزء منها لرعايا الدولة :-*
*تشترط جميع القوانين البحرية العربية أن تكون السفينة مملوكة بالكامل أو بجزء منها لمواطنيها لكي تمنحها الجنسية . وذلك لحصر حمايتها على المصالح الوطنية فقط .* 
*وقد اشترط قانون التجارة البحرية العراقي في المادة /1 أن تكون ملكية السفينة بالكامل لعراقي كي يتم تسجيلها وإذا ما بيعت السفينة لغير العراقي فان الجنسية العراقية تسقط عنها وتسحب منها جميع الأوراق والبراءات التي تثبت جنسيتها العراقية .* 
*3- أن يكون ربان السفينة وضباطها وطاقمها أو بنسبة منهم من رعايا الدولة :-*
*تشترط بعض الدول هذا الشرط عندما تتوفر لديها أعدادا كافية من رعاياها لديهم المهارات والخبرات المطلوبة للعمل على السفن ، لتوقير فرص العمل لمواطنيها. وتشترط بعض الدول أن يكون جميع العاملين على السفن التي تحمل علمها من الوطنيين ، بينما تذهب دول أخرى إلى أن يكون الربان والضباط ونسبة معينة على الأقل من الطاقم من الوطنيين وتختلف هذه النسبة من دولة إلى أخرى .*  
*وفي فرنسا فقد حدد قانون الجمارك الصادر عام 1948 شروط اكتساب السفينة للجنسية الفرنسية بالشروط التالية :* 
*1- أن يكون نصف السفينة مملوك لفرنسيين .*
*2- أن تكون السفينة قد بنيت في فرنسا آو دفعت عنها رسوم الاستيراد المقررة إذا كان بناءها في الخارج .*
*3- أن تكون نسبة من بحارتها من الفرنسيين على أن تحدد هذه النسبة من قبل وزير التجارة .*
*ثم أقرت هذه الشروط بالقانون الصادر في 3 / كانون الثاني/7 196 .* 
*أما في بريطانيا فكان قانون سنة 1894 في المادة الأولى يشترط لمنح الجنسية البريطانية للسفينة :* 
*1- أن تكون السفينة مملوكة بالكامل لمن يحمل الجنسية البريطانية* 
*2- أن تكون قد سجلت وفق أحكام القانون .*
*وهذا ما نص عليه قانون السفن التجارية لسنة 1924 .* 
*وكإثبات لجنسية السفينة فان عليها رفع علم الدولة التي تحمل جنسيتها . كما عليها أن تحمل من الوثائق ما يؤيد جنسيتها . والسفينة التي لا تحمل علما يدل على جنسيتها تعتبر من سفن القرصنة ويحق لأي سفينة حربية تصادفها في أعالي البحار أن تطلب منها بيان جنسيتها ، وعليها أن تبادر فورا إلى رفع العلم وإلا أصبح من حق السفينة الحربية زيارتها أو مطاردتها للتحقق من جنسيتها وتطبيق القانون بحقها متى ثبت أنها سفينة قرصنة كما لا يسمح للسفينة التي لا تحمل علما أن تدخل أو تمر بالمياه الداخلية أو البحر الإقليمي لأية دولة ويحق لسلطــــــات هــــذه الدولــة أن تمنعها.* 
*أما إذا ثبت أن السفينة تحمل علم دولة لا تحمل جنسيتها فقد ذهب قانون التجارة البحرية البريطاني الصادر عام 1894 إلى الحق بمصادرة هذه السفينة ما لم يثبت إنها لجأت إلى رفع العلم البريطاني وقاية لنفسها من الاعتقال من قبل سفينة أخرى معادية عند الحروب. أما إذا كانت السفينة تحمل علم دولتين فقد قضت المادة 92/2 من اتفاقية قانون البحار لعام 1982 باعتبارها سفينة عديمة الجنسية ولا يحق لها التمسك بجنسية أيا من الدولتين صاحبتي العلم . وتورد التشريعات الوطنية نصوصا صريحة بعد جواز رفع علمها من قبل أية سفينة لا تحمل جنسيتها . وتأتي أهمية اكتساب السفينة لجنسية دولة ما من عدة أمور منها :-* 
*1- إن الدولة تمنح السفن التي تحمل جنسيتها بعض الامتيازات التي تحجبها عن السفن الأجنبية مثل حصر حق الصيد في السواحل وحق الملاحة التجارية الساحلية وقطر السفن والإرشاد والنزهة . كما تقدم بعض الدول إعانات مالية لسفنها .*
*2- تتمتع السفن بحماية الدولة صاحبة الجنسية في زمن السلم والحرب . إذ تخضع السفن في أعالي البحار لسلطة الدولة صاحبة العلم ولا يجوز لأية دولة فرض سلطتها على سفن تحمل علم دولة أخرى ، وهذه القاعدة مطلقة بالنسبة للسفن الحربية لأنهل تمثل سيادة الدولة كاملة ، وكذلك بالنسبة للسفن العامة غير الحربية التي لها نفس حصانة السفن الحربية استنادا لحكم المادة / 96 من اتفاقية 1982 .* 
*أما السفن الخاصة فان هذه القاعدة تخضع لبعض القيود العرفية والاتفاقية ، حيث نصت المادة / 92 من اتفاقية 1982 على (( تبحر السفينة تحت علم دولة واحدة فقط وتكون خاضعة لولايتها الخالصة في أعالي البحار إلا في حالات استثنائية منصوص عليها صراحة في معاهدات دولية أو في هذه الاتفاقية ...)) والاستثناءات التي أجازت الاتفاقية لغير دولة العلم فرض سلطتها على السفن الخاصة هي القيام بإعمال القرصنة وحق المطاردة الحثيثة للسفن التي تنتهك قوانين الدولة الساحلية وحق الزيارة للسفن التي يثور الشك بكونها سفن قرصنة وقيام السفينة بالبث الإذاعي غير المصرح به أو قيامها بنقـــل الرقيـــق والاتجــــار غيــر الشرعــــــــي بالمخدرات .* 
*أما في زمن الحرب فأن جنسية السفينة تحدد واجباتها وحقوقها ، إذ تتحول السفينة الخاصة إلى سفينة حربية وتشارك في المجهود الحربي أحيانا . كما يجوز خلال الحرب الاستيلاء على سفن الدول المعادية باعتبارها غنائم حرب ، أما سفن الدول المحايدة فلا يجوز اغتنامها أو الاعتداء عليها إلا إذا قامت بتهريب مواد إستراتيجية لدولة معادية .*  
*ويحق للسفن أن تطلب تدخل الدولة لحمايتها عن طريق سفارتها أو قنصليتها فــــي الخارج وعليها أن تلتزم بالأوامر والتعليمات الصادرة إليها مـن هــذه الهيئـــــــات الدبلوماسية .* 
*3- تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على ما يحدث على ظهر السفينة من وقائع :*
*إذ تخضع جميع الوقائع القانونية التي تقع على ظهر السفينة الحربية والسفن العامة المستخدمة لإغراض غير تجارية لقانون دولة العلم وان كانت في المياه الإقليمية لدولة أجنبية ، حيث أعطت المادة /32 من اتفاقية قانون البحار لهذه السفن حصانة كاملة تمنع تدخل قوانين الدولة الساحلية في شؤونها .* 
*أما بالنسبة للسفن الخاصة والسفن الحكومية المستخدمة لأغراض تجارية فقد ميزت الاتفاقية بين الولاية المدنية والولاية الجزائية .* 
*الولاية المدنية :* 
*ذهبت المادة /28 من الاتفاقية إلى منع تدخل قانون الدولة الساحلية في شؤون السفن الأجنبية المارة ببحرها الإقليمي أو الراسية فيه إلا في حالتين :*
*1- توقيع إجراءات التنفيذ لغرض أية دعوى مدنية ضد أية سفينة أجنبية راسية في بحرها الإقليمي أو مارة خلاله وذلك وفق قوانينها الداخلية.* 
*2- توقيع إجراءات التنفيذ ضد السفينة الأجنبية لغرض أية دعوى مدنية تتعلق بالالتزامات التي تتحملها السفينة أو المسؤوليات التي تقع أثناء رحلتها خلال المياه الداخلية للدولة الساحلية أو لغرض تلك الرحلة .* 
*الولاية الجنائية :*
*عالجت هذا الموضوع المادة / 27 من الاتفاقية والتي حددت تدخل قانون الدولة الساحلية في الوقائع الجنائية التي تقع على ظهر السفينة الأجنبية بالحالات التالية :*
*1- إذا امتدت نتائج وآثار الجريمة المرتكبة على ظهر السفينة إلى إقليم الدولة الساحلية .* 
*2- إذا أدت الجريمة المرتكبة إلى الإخلال بسلم البلد أو بحسن النظام في البحر الإقليمي .* 
*3- إذا طلب ربان السفينة أو الممثل الدبلوماسي للدولة مالكة السفينة تدخل الدولة الساحلية .* 
*4- إذا كان تدخل الدولة الساحلية ضروريا لمكافحة الاتجار غير الشرعي بالمخدرات أو المواد المؤثرة على العقل .* 
*أما قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل فقد حدد تدخله في الجرائم التي تقع على ظهر السفينة الأجنبية أثناء وجودها في المياه الإقليمية العراقية في المادة /8 بثلاث حالات هي :* 
*1- إذا مست الجريمة امن الإقليم العراقي .* 
*2- إذا كان الجاني أو المجني عليه عراقيا .* 
*3- إذا طلبت المعونة من السلطات العراقية .*
منقول

----------


## علي ابو يحيى الكناني

السلام عليكم اختي ام خطاب .
اشكرك على نشر هذا الموضوع . لكن اود الاشارة انه موضوعي وهو جزء من رسالتي للماجستير  في القانون الدولي العام . وقد  نشرته في احد المواقع القانونية العربية .

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك أخي 
نعم أنا معك في منتدى دار العدالة العربية 

http://www.justice-lawhome.com/vb/showthread.php?p=9068

وقد تم تحميله من هناك 
الخطا منك اخي لم تقم بكتابة  أسمك تحت الموضوع حتى في منتدى دار العدالة العربية 
اكرر أسفي فانا لم اجد الاسم تحت الموضوع فقمت بكتابة منقول فقط

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على البحث والرساله 
وتم التلاشي فحقك محفوظ وقمت بكتابة اسمك تحت الموضوع 

بارك الله فيك اخ الاسلام وابن بلدي العظيم

----------

